# Favorite Breitling?



## T.Hobbie

In your opinion what is your favorite Breitling?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hard to say but possibly this one...


----------



## Duende01

*For me, this one. Get compliments everywhere I go ;-) .

*


----------



## jnelson3097

This one


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony




----------



## sjrk1

A very difficult question, I'm going to have to spilt it into two categories

Favourite 'classic' Breitling:
Superocean A17360. I have one but don't have a picture because my camera takes rubbish close up photos

Favourite modern Breitling:
Chronomat Airborne. I can't to get one (hopefully in the next couple of months)


----------



## AvantGardeTime

The Aerospace. A modern "Classic". A superb watch, functional, accurate, comfortable, discrete and can be dress up or down with no issues. A must for any watch enthusiast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wessa

This one.


----------



## heb

I like those late '90s "Chronomat Blackbird" chronographs. Specifically the one with the sticks, not arabics.

heb


----------



## 2500M_Sub

My favorite is the Super Avenger Blacksteel, although I had the black removed from mine. Love the dial configuration, size, and most of all the red accents. Had the date wheel changed to red on black last year to even add more red!

Regards,

Ren



image by 2500M_Sub, on Flickr


----------



## helderberg

When it came time to choose I was surprised by my choice. I have worn this for a while now to see what I wanted to do with it and have fallen for it all over again. There will be a bunch of people that will not agree with me but this has really taken a new place in my heart. To each his own.
Frank.


----------



## sweetswisssteel

Well I only own the one Breitling so even though I should exclude myself, here it is..lol


----------



## SCD

That's a fantastic collection there.


wessa said:


> This one.


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

This is what I want for my 50th year and a half away. Great time piece.


helderberg said:


> View attachment 6914066
> 
> 
> When it came time to choose I was surprised by my choice. I have worn this for a while now to see what I wanted to do with it and have fallen for it all over again. There will be a bunch of people that will not agree with me but this has really taken a new place in my heart. To each his own.
> Frank.


----------



## almondramanrao

Yeah very difficult question indeed I like the Seawolf Avenger II a lot as well as Superocean,hard to pick


----------



## HB32

Chronomat 44 GMT blackeye grey dial


----------



## Urs Haenggi




----------



## Relo60

My one and only Breitling is a Colt.

Fell in love with the blue dial and design. My Breitling is also a hommage to honor my oldest brother's memory, his Breitling Cosmonaute Navitimer over 40 years ago. That was how I first knew of the brand. It was his tool watch as a fighter pilot. It was also with him when he bailed out twice in two separate military actions.

Ad maiorem Dei gloriam.















Open 




Edit
Watch this page


----------



## helderberg

Tuff_Guy_Tony said:


> This is what I want for my 50th year and a half away. Great time piece.


Years ago my wife and I were at a Christmas party and someone commented on my Nav. that I had on. I told him that my boss bought it for me for 35 years of faithful service. My wife chimed in and told the guy, "My husband is self-employed."


----------



## Reeser

Chronomat 44 blue dial.


----------



## alternate1985




----------



## 1911 man

I love Breitlings in general, they have a unique look that appeals to me. I've always thought their chronographs looked outstanding. The problem is that they are all too big for me. Oddly enough, I first saw most of them years ago in a color catalog, which made them all look the same size. So even though I didn't realize the size differences until later, the one that caught my eye was the Colt Auto 2. Once I saw them in person, it just confirmed it for me.
This is the one that I have now. I go back and forth between the leather strap and the steel bracelet.


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

Did your wife get that she was the boss you were faithful to?


helderberg said:


> Years ago my wife and I were at a Christmas party and someone commented on my Nav. that I had on. I told him that my boss bought it for me for 35 years of faithful service. My wife chimed in and told the guy, "My husband is self-employed."


----------



## glg

My favorite is the avenger sea wolf 2 which I own, but I really like the soh and the navitimer.


----------



## jwalke

Aerospace and Chronomat. I love most versions, but these two are my favorites...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwalinn

Colt 44 blue and Navitimer my favorite.


----------



## arcadelt

My favourite is a very un-Breitling Breitling...perhaps I'm not a Breitling fan at all?


----------



## globalfish

Tough Question. I'm somewhat torn between my Chronomat Evo and my Transocean GMT:-s 
They both have fantastic but very different dials.
Can I have two favourites please?:-d


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

I like them both fantastic.


globalfish said:


> Tough Question. I'm somewhat torn between my Chronomat Evo and my Transocean GMT:-s
> They both have fantastic but very different dials.
> Can I have two favourites please?:-d
> 
> View attachment 6994914
> 
> 
> View attachment 6994922


----------



## hchj

Chronomat Evo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBisevac

My only Breitling. I am still in awe how cool is this watch.


----------



## Vella

I think I'm in love with the TransOcean on brown leather.


----------



## Bouldy

One of these, I still can not decide which one.....


----------



## maxixix

This one.


----------



## globalfish

arcadelt said:


> My favourite is a very un-Breitling Breitling...perhaps I'm not a Breitling fan at all?
> 
> View attachment 6994138


I think that looks absolutely gorgeous:-! It's a really stunning dial.


----------



## mixedccr

This one .....


----------



## mixedccr

No, wait a minute ... This one!


----------



## Texcowboy9

Old School


----------



## exador

Top Time 810 for its classic simplicity. I missed out on a first execution because I was too stingy to pay the $1800 asked. Kicking myself now...


----------



## lordhelmchen




----------



## Vella




----------



## MeWatchYou

This is my favorite now. I really like the new Superocean II but I'm not crazy about the rubber filled bezel.


----------



## pugger

Mine has got to by my two aerospaces. Understated looks, accuracy, light and tough! Great everyday watch


----------



## Shutterbug57

This one for me.


----------



## Marko.lachapelle




----------



## Marko.lachapelle

MeWatchYou said:


> This is my favorite now. I really like the new Superocean II but I'm not crazy about the rubber filled bezel.
> View attachment 7058593
> 
> View attachment 7058609


Stunning! My next acquisition, did you got bored from from yellow dial or not at all? 
Do you have a semi lume-shot you could share? 
One whe you can see the lume and the yellow dial..

Cheers!


----------



## Ksob23

Breitling avenger gmt ii I need it


----------



## Flingwinger

The two ti professionals are my favourite.


----------



## Marko.lachapelle

Flingwinger said:


> The two ti professionals are my favourite.


That emergency is simply crazy.
Crazy crazy crazy

Cheers!


----------



## Flingwinger

Thanks! It's the latest addition. The coral dial has really grown on me


----------



## Mathematician

Duende01 said:


> *For me, this one. Get compliments everywhere I go ;-) .
> 
> *
> View attachment 6892562


I have to agree. Been wearing mine with stencil numbers a lot lately.


----------



## 121traffic

Mathematician said:


> I have to agree. Been wearing mine with stencil numbers a lot lately.


Love this one....what's the reference number?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

121traffic said:


> Love this one....what's the reference number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I believe it is A13381 Avenger II.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

ATM I like the new Chronoliner and the black dial Transocean chronograph.


----------



## mtate

My favorite....


----------



## marker2037

CellestinoHernendes said:


> ATM I like the new Chronoliner and the black dial Transocean chronograph.


Tried the Transocean Chrono's (1915, Edition, and regular silver panda) on today and they are all really lovely. I went in with the assumption that I'd like the Edition best, but now I'm not so sure as the 1915 really surprised me.



Furthermore....

The Chronoliner might take the cake though as I wasn't expecting it to be so awesome. That bezel is incredibly slick along with the lume on the 30 min subdial and the hand is a cool touch. I also hadn't realized the connection this watch had to the 765 AVI Co-Pilot which is the clear inspiration for this model until further inspection today. Much cooler knowing that now. I also like the idea of a GMT complication. Something I don't have yet.



For now though, this remains my favorite Breitling. I have been dying to take this picture for a while now and today I finally made the effort and did it.


----------



## ZacMaster

While I love the coral dial on the emergency, my Grail is a late model navitimer. Maybe the gmt, maybe the world. For now though, my favorite is the one I own. 1973 cosmonaute. In a few more posts, I'll post a picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonzhang921

These two are by far my favorite Breitling. Great quality tool watch for the CSO, and the limited edition superocean is just awesome.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonzhang921

Additionally, this is a pretty nice lume shot.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

marker2037 said:


> The Chronoliner might take the cake though as I wasn't expecting it to be so awesome. That bezel is incredibly slick along with the lume on the 30 min subdial and the hand is a cool touch. I also hadn't realized the connection this watch had to the 765 AVI Co-Pilot which is the clear inspiration for this model until further inspection today. Much cooler knowing that now. I also like the idea of a GMT complication.


There is also a healthy dose of 60's Unitime in the Chronoliner...


----------



## marker2037

Jazzmaster said:


> There is also a healthy dose of 60's Unitime in the Chronoliner...


Indeed you are correct. Something I also figured out with the 24hr scales present on the watch. Something that I forgot to mention though haha


----------



## DieZeit

my dream come true..... recently picked up an Emergency 2 from orig owner, great condition, 50%+ off retail, all the boxes etc w/ it...... selling my cosmonaute and 2000 original emergency I have owned since new to pay for most of it - past breitlings include: superocean professional and aerospace (both sold)

View attachment 7234634

____________________________________________________________________________________
Breitling Emergency 2 - Intrepid Orange
Krieger Tidal Chronometer Bertram Edition - Bahama Blue
Ernst Benz Worldtimer - black dial
Maxum 'Shimano Triton' edition Lunar/Tidal Watch - ETA movement same as Krieger above


----------



## Henry.P

TOC blue dial


----------



## BurtReynolds




----------



## 2mWingspan

BurtReynolds said:


> View attachment 7278626


My favourite too...hasn't been off my wrist for more than a day or two since I received it last summer - so much so that I'm thinking of getting another (blue, rubber strap) for weekend/holiday wear.


----------



## 56scooter

Hard to say which one is my favorite,but heroes one that I don't think I will ever move! Blue Sky Navi


----------



## Robertus

*Chronomat 41*

If there has to be only one favourite Breitling, for my own wrist, to wear it 7/24, among all the produced models from 1884 till today, it would be the Chronomat 41 Blackeye-Blue dial on Pilot bracelet. The bracelet is still to be bought, otherwise the watch is in da house - here in the middle of my "Breitling Core Collection" - now Chronomat 41 (now on Breitling Ocean Classic mesh bracelet) to the office on working days, Grand Premier for evening suit-and-tie occasions and Steelfish Chrono for week-ends and holidays w/sport activities (except cycling when I use G-Shocks).


----------



## Onceuponatim3

My one and only for now.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

*Re: Chronomat 41*



Robertus said:


> If there has to be only one favourite Breitling, for my own wrist, to wear it 7/24, among all the produced models from 1884 till today, it would be the Chronomat 41 Blackeye-Blue dial on Pilot bracelet. The bracelet is still to be bought, otherwise the watch is in da house - here in the middle of my "Breitling Core Collection" - now Chronomat 41 (now on Breitling Ocean Classic mesh bracelet) to the office on working days, Grand Premier for evening suit-and-tie occasions and Steelfish Chrono for week-ends and holidays w/sport activities (except cycling when I use G-Shocks).
> View attachment 7323666


You have a great collection sir. Love the different shades on blue on the dials.


----------



## turbojoly

2500M_Sub said:


> My favorite is the Super Avenger Blacksteel, although I had the black removed from mine. Love the dial configuration, size, and most of all the red accents. Had the date wheel changed to red on black last year to even add more red!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren
> 
> 
> 
> image by 2500M_Sub, on Flickr


Beautiful timepiece! What is the case diameter?


----------



## Chino3

Vella said:


>


This, and I own it (with the metal bracelet) and it kills me that I have to sell it...


----------



## Will3020

This one.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

This one!
View attachment 7467226


----------



## al358

although I love them all it is a toss up between this and my super avenger


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

My one and only so far.


----------



## Streetboss

I have agonized a bunch over which Breitling was going to be my first and I finally have a winner. When I get home from vacation, I will be plunking down my cash for an Avenger II Seawolf with a volcano black dial and baton markers. I don't have a photo of it but you will know when I have it, I promise. 
Kevin


----------



## pugger

i have 3 breitlings but my fav is always the Aerospace as its the most versatile watch that can be work to work and casually.
light, tough and accurate what else could you ask for!


----------



## knafel1983

I would have to say the newer Breitling Galactic 41's, non chronograph, with the gray or blue dial.


----------



## Drbalance




----------



## Drbalance




----------



## Will3020




----------



## gregPH




----------



## Streetboss

I just remembered I owed you guys a photo of my favorite Breitling. It happens to be my first one also and just landed last week. This is the first of the Breitlings for me. I already have some others on my radar screen. 







[/URL]Breitling Seawolf by Kevin Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Triton9

I like the functionality of Breitling watch. Tough, chunky and yet practical

My only Breitling of GMT-Colt. Can use as a diving or travel watch.



The bluish strong AR that gives the dial an unique look.


----------



## DeskDiver009

A rarity for breitling but I really like the simplicity of the Superocean Heritage


----------



## WolfHunter3877

Love my Super Ocean Heritage!










Sent from my SM-T817T using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley90

Navitimer


----------



## Hunterfate

Tough question, there are many beautiful models...

But, this one has all my attention now


----------



## Oriman

The first time I saw this, I just gotta have it.
Still remain in my collection today 









Regardz,


----------



## MacA

Breitling Crosswind Special. It has a lot of meaning since this is my wife's absolute favorite in my collection.


----------



## MacA

I'm also a sucker for "Big Date" complications. This is my other Breitling:


----------



## mhou

Chronomat


----------



## sbhogav

Hello All! This is my first Breitling. Been contemplating between a few watches since Feb 2016 and finally picked up this Avenger II GMT from the AD this afternoon. I am in absolute love with it; it wears really light on the wrist and this is my first GMT as well.


----------



## EJMRD

Breitling Steelfish


----------



## kangajack

Chronomat 41 omn leather.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dood

I adore the Transocean and Superocean Heritage (though the SOH could use an update with B01) and will own both eventually. I find pretty much every other Breitling model besides those two to be gaudy, and oftentimes hideous (just my personal taste).


----------



## DeskDiver009

dood said:


> I adore the Transocean and Superocean Heritage (though the SOH could use an update with B01) and will own both eventually. I find pretty much every other Breitling model besides those two to be gaudy, and oftentimes hideous (just my personal taste).










Agreed


----------



## TangoTango




----------



## citjet

It was this one for one day, I had to return it because the seller used superglue to hold two of the rider tabs on. Unreal


----------



## citjet

Whoops, forgot the picture


----------



## gr8sw

Aerospace


----------



## cgs

My favourite at the moment.








Col.


----------



## That_Turtle

Favorite, and only....


----------



## hishorology

Navitimer, although I'm trying to sell the old one for a newer in-house movement one.


----------



## dhaleakala

Never was a huge Breitling fan until I saw this and had to have it. Now my favorite watch Breitling or otherwise (apologies, I couldn't figure out how to rotate the picture).


----------



## bubba455

This was my dream watch. The one that got me into the hobby. Took me 6 years but finally got it last year.


----------



## masyv6

I loved my Aerospace. A titanium watch is something every collector should have. I need to get my hands on one of those again...


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

My Galactic 41










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianchen9449

Galactic 41's older brother









Tuff_Guy_Tony said:


> My Galactic 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

Bias, but my Flying Fish!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donsaimon

I felt in love with mine the first time I saw it in a shop where I went in to buy an Omega moonwatch. I went out from the shop with my B50 Limited Edition... Absolutely my favorite Breitling.








Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Here is my superOcean I bought new and regrettably sold. Loved it but slightly too large for me. Definitely a favorite.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Currently my only Breitling, but still one of the favorites of my collection as a whole


----------



## helderberg

Well, since I had originally posted to this thread I have had to make the decision as to which to sell and which to keep. It seems when push came to shove I did not like my B01 as much as I thought. I sold it but kept my Nav and others. I guess I can say that of my Breitlings the Nav is my favorite as it was never considered when it came to the decision as to what to sell and what to keep. The B01 was sold to finance a Speedmaster sandwich. Not one second of regret so to me that is the true test of my decision. Still regret having sold my Skyland years ago but that is another story.
Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## 991C4S

I bought my A1338012 several years ago and still have it! I am a habitual trade and seller too. For some reason I just cant seem to let that watch go. The watch fits perfectly on my wrist. Great weight, great wrist presence, plenty of polish with a great contrast of brush in the bezel, the movement is rock solid. I wear that watch almost every weekend. I get it cleaned every few years.

In recent times, I have been looking into the Transocean 1461. I can see myself owning that watch on a nice croc for a very very long time.


----------



## Bouldy

I have had many Breitlings come and go from my collection over the years, however this one has been there for a long time now and probably always will be.


----------



## schmitza

Bouldy said:


> I have had many Breitlings come and go from my collection over the years, however this one has been there for a long time now and probably always will be.
> 
> View attachment 9956874


What a chump of steel ! 
Arnt you some times tempted to pull the radiotransmitter ??

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## corn18

Easy pick for me as it is my only Breitling: Airwolf LE 100 years of Naval Aviation. Bought it on a whim off fleabay.


----------



## tahsimaumee

Navitimer 01 has to be my favorite. This is my favorite watch in my collection as well.


----------



## 01coltcolt

The original B1!


----------



## diablogt

I used to be obsessed with the BCE but now the Navi is my fav


----------



## jamsie

I've owned five thus far... though far from an inclusive Breitling collection...I am really enjoying the Aerospace EVO due to how I forgot it's on my wrist, except when I look over to admire it. Reminds me of a Submariner Ceramic with the Gridlock bracelet I had the pleasure to wear, a light watch that just fits and becomes a part of you.


----------



## wristclock

The steelfish


----------



## CastorTroy3

I've always preferred the Rose Gold version of this one. However, I've settled for the stainless steel.

Favorite:









Settled for (poor me):


----------



## cvera

Chrono-matic 49
Model A14360


----------



## blakkflame

.....boooh, this ?? :-s


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy

Love those vintage big 48mm Chronomatics with all the detailed pilot stuff on the dial and bezel. Just way too cool. - Dave


----------



## tempusfugit861

Navitimer for sure.


----------



## Avantgardetime17

My preference lies in the SQ Professional line.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56scooter01

Big fan of the Navitimer series!


----------



## Zambian4ever

56scooter01 said:


> Big fan of the Navitimer series!


Amazing collection of Navitimers!

I only have one, but I see we have very similar taste 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

56scooter01 said:


> Big fan of the Navitimer series!


Great set of Navis there, Scot -- very nice! :-!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Jazzmaster

As long as we're having a Navi party, here are my contributions...





And a close relative, the Montbrillant Datora...


----------



## Zambian4ever

Jazzmaster said:


> As long as we're having a Navi party, here are my contributions...
> 
> And a close relative, the Montbrillant Datora...


Nice! Especially the one with the blue sub dials!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTX

Since we are having a Navitimer party, here's my LE 01. My favorite watch and I've owned many!.


----------



## rony_espana

I would definitely have to go with the Aerospace...it was by far my favorite and like most here I have owned a ton of watches, liked it so much that I had to sell it! I would not wear any other watch...of course now I regret it and need to get another! Although now seeing the B50 limited above that might be a nice upgrade!


----------



## tommy_boy

It was the Navi that pulled me toward the brand but it is the 42mm Steelfish that I own. So it must be my favorite.


----------



## countingseconds

My one and only Breitling, so I guess it's my favorite


----------



## Brice

My contribution to a Navi galore...

























Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Avantgardetime17

rony_espana said:


> I would definitely have to go with the Aerospace...it was by far my favorite and like most here I have owned a ton of watches, liked it so much that I had to sell it! I would not wear any other watch...of course now I regret it and need to get another! Although now seeing the B50 limited above that might be a nice upgrade!


Get both, that's what I did. This is my current 2 watch collection:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayarea508

My choice would be any vintage nav
classic design, will never go out of style


----------



## pkeelan

DeskDiver009 said:


> View attachment 7893178
> 
> Agreed


if you don't mind me asking whats your wrist size? im looking to buy that exact watch TIA


----------



## AndyRolls

Right at 7". This is the 42. I liked the size on my wrist. Only complaint would be that the sharp curved down lugs did poke me at times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zain A

Navitimer


----------



## Matt C

Mines the 48mm Navitimer 1461 blacksteel. Such a evil looking piece with a ton of complication. Love that model!!








Borrowed pic


----------



## Zain A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KuniT

AEROSPACE REPETITION MINUTES 1997.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcalka

I wish I was a better photographer:


----------



## luderchris3

pretty much any vintage Navitimer.


----------



## jcalka

...or this - but yet again, Ron takes a better picture.









...could also be any one of these guys









...or this









...okay sticking with the E as 'top'


----------



## Jon-Pierre

This one ;-)


----------



## Micro

My one and only Breitling, so it is by default my favorite..

Chronomat 44 Breitling Jet Team American Tour Limited edition.

Just picked it up from the AD today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2mWingspan

Either my SABS (because it's the first "proper" watch I ever bought myself), or my Superocean II 44 (because it's such a great all


----------



## Triggers Broom

The Blackbird big date, brushed version with faceted bracelet, if they have made a better watch I've yet to see it.


----------



## Clockit

While I loved my Olympus Navitimer my current favourite is my B50, amazing piece of kit.


----------



## Wolfy1909

Definitely this one:









Have a great Sunday!

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## scottwa

I like Breitling Navitimer 01 RB012012/BA49-437X


----------



## G35driver

A23322!!!


----------



## rudykruger

Avenger II Seawolf, black dial.


----------



## Robertus

Chronomat 41 Blackeye-Blue dial on Pilot bracelet.


----------



## Mammoth919

The superocean heritage 46 for sure!


----------



## vzan

Just got this beauty, and of course it is my favorite: A32390


----------



## VicLeChic

Seawolf, cause I'm into deep.


----------



## zf2

My all time favorite and only Breitling


----------



## rkot07

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Smith

Chronomat 808 - I've got this one with a blue dial, which I haven't ever seen otherwise ...


----------



## BiggerJon

I love so many, it is hard to pick a favorite. This is my favorite that I own though...

20170318_000740 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## in2zion

My Fav... Chronomat 44 GMT


----------



## benhurbreit

My fav Airwolf Raven 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

I like these vintage Navitimers . This 816 is a 48mm which is probably a bit too big for my small wrist but it's lugs are pretty short so I feel I can just pull it off. I love this particular model, partly because if it's size but mainly because of the busy reverse panda dial with splashes of bright orange. It's my coolest watch by a long way and in my opinion one of the coolest watches ever made!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Definitely this one: Avenger Seawolf.

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Keaman

The one I just bought. Only the second Breitling that I've owned, but immediately upon receiving it I started contemplating (and still am) selling EVERY other watch in my collection!! And man, I've got some grails in there!
Oh yeah - it's a Galactic 41, trophy black dial, 5.5 years old and running exactly dead on +/- 0 spd


----------



## in2zion

Nice one


----------



## in2zion

Loving it.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

chronomat airborne and chronomat steelfish


----------



## chrisboulas

I'm going to have to stick to the classic Navitimer...43mm.


----------



## minoli

SOH, I don't currently own it as I'm waiting for the SOH II to come out. I'm getting married next year, and my fiancee is on board with something like this as a wedding gift.


----------



## BrandonP

The Breitling Panamerican. Unfortunately, with only 1000 made, I've been unable to find one.










I handled one in person and went with something else. I'm happy with my purchase (and was at the time), but this is still on my list. Hopefully Breitling makes something similar - the dial is beautiful and the size is VERY reasonable.


----------



## Huttfuzz

Navitimer Olympus!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rkot07

My favorite Breitling is the only Breitling I have 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandoSpoke

Navitimer for sure. One of the most (if not the most) iconic avation watch


----------



## Cliffio

My favorite Breitling is the one that I own! Colt


----------



## Morrisdog

I don't own this but have always liked the aerospace range. This is an older model with solid hands which I like a bit more than the current version. I think Brietling is the only luxury manufacturer who still builds a genuine tool watch. This particular model was on sale where I live.. I thought about getting it but was too slow of the mark. It sold after only a few days .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## humblerich

Something about the aeromarine superocean that really intrigues me. My Breitling eye-candy  
credit: humble & rich


----------



## Jimmy3993

That is gorgeous


----------



## Stelyos

Because Leonardo wore it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Huttfuzz

Olympus cause it's the greatest!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tegee26

I love my 39mm Chronomat. Does get as much love as other bigger Breitlings, but what the heck....beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## rcoltellino

I love the avenger ii gmt blue face


----------



## hmars83

Chronomat GMT LE 47mm

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

Jon-Pierre said:


> View attachment 10721810
> This one ;-)


Oh my. Quite possibly the most beautiful iteration of the Superocean Heritage that I have seen.


----------



## salmaan1183

Meh I keep posting the same picture over and over again but too lazy to take another now. But it's this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keaman

2 weeks into my honeymoon with my Galactic, and from day 1 up to now, it's not only my favourite Breitling, but my favourite watch full stop. Still considering selling off everything else and putting the $70K into the mortgage. Don't really need them anymore.


----------



## GMT_II

*Breitling Avenger II GMT M3239010/BF04-253S*


----------



## Huttfuzz

GMT_II said:


> View attachment 11644290
> View attachment 11644298
> View attachment 11644306
> View attachment 11644314
> View attachment 11644322
> View attachment 11644330
> View attachment 11644338
> View attachment 11644346
> *Breitling Avenger II GMT M3239010/BF04-253S*


On of the only DLC Model I like!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidgt

So far this one is holding the fave spot 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huttfuzz

Davidgt said:


> So far this one is holding the fave spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superocean is a classic. I had the Chrono SuperOcean for years. Still love the watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## in2zion

Tuff_Guy_Tony said:


> View attachment 6893778


I guess you never wear this out because there is no scratches on it!


----------



## Ohmzx

How about Navitimer!!!?? Classic and Iconic!


----------



## Roth517

Tie between my E1 and B-1..


----------



## cmann_97

Which model is it?....OMG...Beautiful...


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

in2zion said:


> I guess you never wear this out because there is no scratches on it!


Actually I wear it every day. And sleep with it too but I have it on a alligator strap and Breitling Deployment









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggerJon

20170313_074413 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## abs5394

chronoliner or avenger ii seawolf


----------



## abs5394

superocean heritage series is also really nice, little more classy/dressy


----------



## charlesfung

My favorite Breitling is the Aviastar A13024


----------



## in2zion

Couldn't decide on which B04? Nice, get them all!


----------



## in2zion

Wow, I never saw this version! Thanks for sharing



charlesfung said:


> My favorite Breitling is the Aviastar A13024


----------



## in2zion

Wow, simply beautiful



Huttfuzz said:


> Olympus cause it's the greatest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggerJon

abs5394 said:


> chronoliner or avenger ii seawolf


avenger ii seawolf


----------



## cmann_97

Keaman said:


> 2 weeks into my honeymoon with my Galactic, and from day 1 up to now, it's not only my favourite Breitling, but my favourite watch full stop. Still considering selling off everything else and putting the $70K into the mortgage. Don't really need them anymore.


That is going to be my next purchase, did you get the leather strap as well?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jward451

My favorite...

Transocean chronograph with mercury dials...always gets compliments.


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## Wolfy1909

Transocean Chrono.

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Il_Valentino

I'd have to say the Avenger II GMT and my 1992 Chronospace 42mm (my father gave it to me when I graduated from college a couple years ago).


----------



## asushane

SuperOcean Heritage Chrono 44. Love the clean symmetric look and slight Racing Chronograph/Monaco feel. Colors and bracelet are stunning. It ticks almost all of my boxes and would be perfect at 40-42mm with a ceramic bezel.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Vintage for me is the top time. Modern I love the unique nature of the Breitling emergency original.


----------



## carlosimery

The Montbrillant Datora is the most outstanding Breitling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery

Jazzmaster said:


> As long as we're having a Navi party, here are my contributions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close relative, the Montbrillant Datora...


Yes! The Montbrillant Datora is extraordinary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus

My two favorite Breitling.

A1738811 and A73388111C1A1

Hope will get it next year.


----------



## Ctaranti

Love my Navitimer!


----------



## Pachoe

Always liked ruler bezels in a more robust case than the Navitimers; B-2 15 years old.


































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Revmaster T

My Navitimer Limited edition 46mm


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## ronsetoe

that is such a tough call. All are loved but the Twin sixty 2 might be it over the 3 SOH....then there is the Cosmonaute LE and Colt no pics of that one yet


----------



## carlosimery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ronsetoe

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14305153


I love that combo. just switched to leather last week and I will be wearing it today. It is amazing how deep the black color is on this watch, headed to the safe now!


----------



## heb

The "Blackbird" Chronomat (sticks NOT arabics) from last millenium. Best looking watch Breitling ever made.


----------



## carlosimery

Navitimer Montbrillant Datora

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Roller

Breitling Superocean 18k gold limited edition


----------



## 3502dav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJC

That honor would have to go to my signed Scott Carpenter '95


----------



## adryens

Hmm...

Seawolf titanium










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108

I had a moonphase Navi, 38mm Transocean and the classic navitimer. Kept the classic, so hamdsome and timeless. My favorite.


----------



## Woodson

Since my Avenger II GMT is the only Breitling I own...it has to be the one. I'm now already dreaming of a SOH Chrono


----------



## denmanproject

Not mine but is tempting me!


----------



## nima.york

My Panamerican Black Navitimer with the gold wings and inhouse movement is my favorite


----------



## iceman767

Transocean...
Love this piece









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenstar

denmanproject said:


> Not mine but is tempting me!
> 
> View attachment 14323727


That is a stunning watch.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Although pretty much any B from the sixties up until the Kern's era is a "favorite", these days I'm leaning toward my old Windrider "Crosswind" partly because of the one-of-a-kind UTC/faceted bracelet/Bund pad kitting I tried as an experiment on the Roman indice beauty...  Might be a mish-mash to some but personally I absolutely love this look because to me, it epitomizes an aviator's timepiece "wrist presence"... ;-)b-):-!


----------



## Rokovakian

My favorite? Mine.


----------



## Dark Overlord

always a tough call.

for ages my grail watch was the Transocean Unitime chrono. Black dial/globre motif. I still love it, had a chance to get it brand new full warranty for a silly great price but had just bough my Avenger only a couple months earlier so another big ticket watch wasn't on the cards.

Though if push came to shove I might chose a Navi over it next time I am hopefully able to add such a piece.

However until that time I am very happy with the 2 Breitlings I have and consider myself quite fortunate.

My SOH II is my favorite at the moment.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/21FVY1t]


----------



## neilziesing

I really enjoy my 1956 reference 2916. The star patterned dial is amazing.


----------



## ronsetoe

^^^Awesome vintage piece! I have never seen another. Is that a re lume?


----------



## lo_scrivano

Mine! Photo courtesy HODINKEE.


----------



## rsittner

I like them all. And I have a good start at it so far. Next on the list for acquisition is an Aerospace EVO to replace the 1st edition Navitimer Aerospace that I passed down to my son. I love the lightweight, low-profile and indestructible titanium Aerospace. I purchased my 1st edition Aerospace in 1987 from Sporty's Pilot Shop (a catalogue for all things pilot related). It was my daily wearer for over 20 years and it still looks as good as the day it arrived!


----------



## tdg2064

Two tone chronomat

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Recently...*

this one.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Recently...*



Kurt Behm said:


> this one.


Hi, Kurt! Good to see you here again.  Hope all is well with you and family!
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## Bonzodog

I've only got the one,Colt quartz on zuludiver rubber strap.


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Re: Recently...*

Thanks Ron, hoping the same for you.

Kurt


----------



## Wasatch Penguin

Though it’s not a “classic” I dearly love my Aerospace. My wife sourced one for me from the year of my first airline job. Back the. We didn’t have the money but they were very popular and all the Captains had them. It was a really cool birthday present a few years back to get it on the 20th anniversary of that first airline job.


----------



## Schmoopy

airborne!


----------



## cmann_97

Chronomat GT









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhudrei

I love the Avenger seawolf, but I hate wearing it for a work day. Too heavy and bulky especially for a desk diver job.
So I don’t have any pictures to share until the next seawolf comes along (#5 or #6).


----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

cmann_97 said:


> Chronomat GT


Very Nice!


----------



## t.mur

Right now it’s got to be the Breitling Navitimer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

